# Trail Bike to Dirt Jumper Conversion - Help Beginner



## xZach (Sep 18, 2011)

So I've been riding trails for about a year now. About 4 months ago I picked up a canondale f6. Recently I went to a friends house and did a couple of his dirt jumps. I've now found a love for dirt jumping but my F6 just wont do as is. I've got a few questions.

1. What does converting to single speed help do?
2. Are there any necessary mods I need to do to get my bike dirt jump ready?
3. If yes to #2, what do I need?

Also , any suggestion on a new front brake? Mine sucks. I've had so much adjusting but it just keeps locking.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

xZach said:


> So I've been riding trails for about a year now. About 4 months ago I picked up a canondale f6. Recently I went to a friends house and did a couple of his dirt jumps. I've now found a love for dirt jumping but my F6 just wont do as is. I've got a few questions.
> 
> 1. What does converting to single speed help do?
> 2. Are there any necessary mods I need to do to get my bike dirt jump ready?
> ...


1. It gives you only one gear
2. Yes
3. Sell the bike and buy a bike designed for dirt jumping

A dirt jumping bike has a frame and fork specifically designed and built to withstand the rigors of jumping. The F6 frame and stock fork are nowhere near strong enough for this application. You can modify the parts all day, but in the end the frame will fail (which may or may not also cause serious injury or death to you) and it won't be a warranty. So the best thing to do is sell the bike and look at buying the correct style of bike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

You will probably need a new bike. You can try djing with your Cannondale, but bear in mind it is like doing a rally with a Nissan Skyline or something like that. You may upgrade the shocks, tires, but the main body/chassis of the car (or frame of the bike for that matter) but the main purpose of the bike is NOT to rally. Or dirt jump.

I might have confused you; I'm sorry, but that's my 0.15 cents.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

frame is not reinforced like dirt jumpers, you can just get a used frame for cheap around 100 then swap parts from your bike, but enventually your wheels and fork will fail. 

so you will be better just sell your bike and get a dirt jumper then upgrade the fork and wheels


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Not only will the frame be in danger of breaking, it is not designed in the geometry for dirt jumping. Take a look at a DJ bike, short and low with the angles made just for hitting jumps. A DJ bike is more stable in the takeoff, air, and landing where your XC bike would be awkward at best. The absolute best thing you could do is pick up a second bike for DJ as there isn't much crossover between the two bikes. XC bikes are good to pedal and bad to jump while DJ bikes are bad to pedal and good to jump.

Used DJ bikes are all over the place. Look for a Specialized P bike, Cannondale Chase, or a Giant STP in the used market. If you're thinking new, entry level would include the Eastern Mad Dog, Kona Downside, and I'm sure others I can't think of right now.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

DJ bikes are dirt cheap. If you don't want two bikes, look into something like a Freeride hardtail with and adjustable fork. They're not ideal for DJ or trail riding, but they're fun for short rides.


----------

